# WonderFest 2014



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

WonderFest 2014

Started taking pics Wednesday evening after we got here. Be warned - my PhotoBucket page is going to be mostly people pics, not so many model pics.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Wait wait wait...
Plastic models AND alcohol?! I knew I was missing something. No wonder my models aren't turning out as good as the other kids' models.

Looks like fun, enjoy yourself and send more pics!
Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Awesome. Hitting the road in two hours...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't know who anyone is!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

What!?! 

No vodka drinkers there?


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Is that Dave Lewis's Miranda?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I know you don't plan on doing a lot of model pictures,

but is there any chance you could take some pics of the

Round2 table?

I here they are going to at least have some graphic display

printouts of the designs for the upcoming Galileo kit . . .

Pretty please? 

Oh . . . and some kit designer dude is supposed to be there
helping man the table too.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> but is there any chance you could take some pics of the Round2 table?


Phil Peterson posted on SSM has what you want

https://plus.google.com/photos/115549746726410540917/albums/6019396770469686897?banner=pwa


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

chiangkaishecky said:


> Phil Peterson posted on SSM has what you want
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/115549746726410540917/albums/6019396770469686897?banner=pwa


Thanks!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I spotted Polar Lights' announcements of a 1:1000 Sulaco, and a Booster Eagle. Great!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not one of the judges. I really would have a hard time picking a winner. There is some fantastic work in the contest.

Spoke to John Eaves for about 20 minutes this morning. Really nice guy. I'm looking forward to hearing him speak tomorrow.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Just got home an hour ago. Met some cool people, couldn't find some, and some didn't answer their phones or text. Oh well, next year. Sucks we could only be there one day this time. I was stopped by a lot of people when I had my Salzo Galactica with me, asking questions and taking pictures.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang it! I had a lot going on and I was trying to remember who all to look for, then remember as we were leaving for Kobe Steakhouse that I'd not seen you.  

*JohnP:* I'll add credits to the pics later this week.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's O.K. there's always next year.  We were only there for one day this year so it was pretty hectic. Next year, were planning on at least three days there.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Sooo, 

Is that a whole new eagle? or just the booster pack?

A 1/1000 Romulan BOP!

Edit:

Never mind. I just zoomed in. It's the existing kit with add on.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

This looks like fun:










I like the rationale for the larger shuttle as illustrated in this poster. Great details:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

chiangkaishecky said:


> Phil Peterson posted on SSM has what you want
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/115549746726410540917/albums/6019396770469686897?banner=pwa


What is that one in the 12th row down next to the pic on the far right??? It look interesting.
I also see a box for the cutaway which has art from the old 18 inch Enterprise.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

So, A resin booster pack. I wonder if the whole mission pod will be resin.

It looks like R2 is continuing it's business model of getting us to buy the 
same base kit over and over. 

When they do things like this, I'll gladly comply!


----------



## Scott1768 (Jul 19, 2011)

mach7 said:


> It looks like R2 is continuing it's business model of getting us to buy the same base kit over and over


If that is a pic of the mockup and not of a studio miniature, then it is definitely _NOT_ the old MPC base kit, but a brand-new tooling.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's a resin set with a 1/72 eagle. It looks like it will be the old kit, though the photo looks like it's not what we will get.

I don't see R2 doing a new tool the same size as the old kit.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> It's a resin set with a 1/72 eagle. It looks like it will be the old kit, though the photo looks like it's not what we will get.
> 
> I don't see R2 doing a new tool the same size as the old kit.


That would suck! Why don't they just buy the molds from Product Enterprise and make it all plastic?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

By the way the Hawk molds have still not been found.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That would suck! Why don't they just buy the molds from Product Enterprise and make it all plastic?


I don't have any inside info at all.

But, It appears that R2 is using the Enterprise business plan. 
Before we got the 1/350 TOS Enterprise we had the release of the old
AMT kit, then the collector tins, then the Tholien web Glow in the dark.

I'm assuming Jamie is building a case for the new tooling costs of a all new kit. 

If the boosterpack kit is reasonably priced I'll pick up a few.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> I don't have any inside info at all.
> 
> But, It appears that R2 is using the Enterprise business plan.
> Before we got the 1/350 TOS Enterprise we had the release of the old
> ...


You're probably right. I just wish they'd skip the intermediary steps. 

And yeah, I'd probably pick up a few if they helped accurize the kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That would suck! Why don't they just buy the molds from Product Enterprise and make it all plastic?


There may be a little more to that suggestion than the word "just" implies.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Just a few thoughts:

1) I'm assuming R2 will reissue the Cut-Away Enterprise with new, accurate decals and leave it at that, like they did with the 18" Enterprise kit. If that's the case, why bother? This kit is readily available on ebay and so are aftermarket decals for it. To me, they should make a new-mold kit of the Enterprise in the scale of the cut-away kit. Basically a down-sized (and priced) 1/350 TOS Enterprise. I think that would be a kit more people would want and buy.

2) While it's nice to be able to get the MPC Eagle with the booster/lab pod parts, it's still the MPC Eagle. And the resin parts will make the kit somewhat pricey. I wish they would just bite the bullet and go ahead with a larger scale, accurate Eagle.


----------



## Scott1768 (Jul 19, 2011)

I already have an MPC Eagle kit. I for one will not be buying another unless it's been re-tooled or is a completely new one.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a higher resolution of this? I can't quite read the text off that image.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

mach7 said:


> It's a resin set with a 1/72 eagle. It looks like it will be the old kit, though the photo looks like it's not what we will get.
> 
> I don't see R2 doing a new tool the same size as the old kit.


Since the resin parts for the booster are from James E. Small, they could include his other upgrade resin parts for the MPC Eagle.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Just a few things I heard at Wonderfest...sorry if some of it is repeats.

Business was good. Steve of CultTVMan posted that he equaled his 2013 sales and that 2013 had been his best year yet. Another dealer I spoke to told me he had brought over 200 lbs of Aves with him and sold every bit of it. 

There were more entries in the modeling contest this year than in any previous year.

From the R2 booth...Galileo is at least a year away...mold for 1999 Hawk not found yet...Eagle kit sales have been very good...Moonbase Alpha out in July. Figure kits (e.g. Superman, Wolverine) have not done well. 

The Hopper from Pegasus will be out at end-of-year.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> Just a few things I heard at Wonderfest...sorry if some of it is repeats.
> 
> Business was good. Steve of CultTVMan posted that he equaled his 2013 sales and that 2013 had been his best year yet. Another dealer I spoke to told me he had brought over 200 lbs of Aves with him and sold every bit of it.
> 
> ...


NOTE: the hopper will only be available directly from Pegasus. contact them for more info.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

electric indigo said:


> Since the resin parts for the booster are from James E. Small, they could include his other upgrade resin parts for the MPC Eagle.


I could live with that. Certainly the photograph is misleading if that is not the case.



John P said:


> There may be a little more to that suggestion than the word "just" implies.


Well, yes but it does convey what my fingers failed to type but was in my head: if they're unwilling to do a whole new tooling, at least find one out there already made--if possible. Such things have happened in the past.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

What I didn't ask is, will the eagle booster pieces be sold separately or as part of a booster eagle kit? In other words, you need to buy another eagle to get the extra pieces?

I wonder how those pieces would fit on a Product Enterprise eagle? I have both. Should compare the passenger pod side contours to see.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

chiangkaishecky said:


> Phil Peterson posted on SSM has what you want
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/115549746726410540917/albums/6019396770469686897?banner=pwa


Can anyone tell me where I can get that Star Trek Runabout interior that is shown in these pics?

Thanks!

Gordon


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Www.FederationModels.com ... but digging it up via their site can be a PITA.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I didn't see one Jupiter 2 or B9.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Y3a said:


> I didn't see one Jupiter 2 or B9.


Or TOS Galactica! I figured with all the hype over the Moebius kit someone would have entered one. Didn't see a one. Hah, wait till next year though, my 3 foot Salzo Galactica will tower over all others, mwhahahaha!!!!!!
I know that the recorded entries were a record this year at 668, but it seemed like there were not as many sci-fi vehicles as in years past. I know that the theme this year was "Monsters" so that could attribute as to why. 




:tongue:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Hmm, I didn't know Wonderfest had themes other than fantasty/scifi models. I had a good time there this year, but I too wish there had been more scifi models.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

by my count there were about 20 different Frankenstien's monsters, tho. 

so there's that.

the "newest" kit I saw represented was the new Cylon Raider.

next year is the 50th for LIS...I expect, nay DEMAND, many chariots, space pods, B-9s and Jupters!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Lou, I saw your TOS painted JJprise. That thing was awesome! I'd seen pictures, but it looked so great in person.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks! I think it turned out well. Even better when you get home and still manage to keep everything in one piece


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

jheilman said:


> What I didn't ask is, will the eagle booster pieces be sold separately or as part of a booster eagle kit? In other words, you need to buy another eagle to get the extra pieces?
> 
> I wonder how those pieces would fit on a Product Enterprise eagle? I have both. Should compare the passenger pod side contours to see.


The Spine Booster was designed to fit the PE Eagle- I have one. If you just want that part, I think you might be able to get it from him directly.
Since I bought the PE Lab Eagle I do not know much about how the side pods may work as add ons.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Wonder Women*

Where can you get the Wonder Woman statues/figures? They look fantastic !!!! I would want to get all 3 different ones!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

eagledocf15 said:


> Where can you get the Wonder Woman statues/figures? They look fantastic !!!! I would want to get all 3 different ones!


If you're talking about the 3 full standing figures, about 12" tall, one in a long, white gown...those were in a booth run by garagekitsuscolors.com. I bought a Phantom Girl bust from them.


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

jheilman said:


> I wonder how those pieces would fit on a Product Enterprise eagle? I have both. Should compare the passenger pod side contours to see.


I have tried matching up a modified pod from the Airfix/Ertl/Polar Lights with a Product Enterprises Eagle, and they are not identical (or very close, actually).

I am assuming the Booster Pod extensions will have to be mastered specifically to fit the side contours of the Airfix Eagle, because those side contours are very different from Product Enterprises.

FYI - If I recall correctly most modelers thought the Product Enterprises pattern was stolen from Warp garage kit (or perhaps another garage manufacturer). Since that was an unlicensed kit to begin with I doubt the original pattern maker had much legal recourse. But that does make me wonder if Polar Lights/Round 2 would be a bit wary of dealing with Product Enterprises and getting entangled in a potential ownership conflict.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Round 2 has their 2014 Wonderfest roundup

http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/2165-round-2-models-wonderfest-2014-roundup/


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Thanks! I think it turned out well. Even better when you get home and still manage to keep everything in one piece


That was yours Lou? Very nice work, the TOS colors suited it.


----------

